# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  adonde va el agua del segura???

## nando

Hola foreros llevo tiempo observando los embalses de la zona y hay algo que no me cuadra la Fuensanta sube levemente el cenajo se mantiene lo cual es de suponer que el agua circula hacia la pedrera pero no y esta es mi sorpresa que la pedrera incluso está bajando  :Confused: 

que está ocurriendo si no estamos en campaña de riegos??? :Frown:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Nando

También ocurre en el Segura?... Porque esta semana algo raro ha pasado también la cabecera del Tajo, estoy esperando a los datos definitivos de mañana para ver como cuadran las cuentas.

¿Has pensado en el consumo humano, industrial y algo de regadio para mantener las plantas y arboles?

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que tal y como dice CAntarin, debemos pensar en el consumo humano, tenemos esa rara costumbre de consumir agua, no se por que sera  :Big Grin: 
Tambien se debe tener en cuenta el uso industrial y el hecho de que ahora se siembra para las cosechas de varios cultivos. Si no ha llovido por la zona lo suficiente, y en la parte de Murcia no ha caido gran cosa que digamos, pues tendran que darle algo de humedad al suelo.

Aunque yo sospecharia de Cantarin  :Cool: . Seguro que quiere el agua para E y B  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

También hay que decir que las nevadas de hace 10 dias no han sido tan copiosas como pudiera parecer. El suelo vuelve a estar bastante seco, con muy poca agua que drenar.

Si veis a los agricultores labrando, es que el suelo muy mojado no está  :Wink: 



Aun así, cabe destacar que el Segura lleva unos 15 m3/s por Cieza (más de 20 durante el episodio de lluvias) y menos de 6 por Ojós:

Fecha y hora \ Cieza - Guardamar - Ojós

07-02-2011 14:00 15,06 - 0 - 5,84 
07-02-2011 15:00 15,8 - 0 - 5,82 
07-02-2011 16:00 15,89 - 0 - 5,85 
07-02-2011 17:00 15,87 - 0 - 5,86 
07-02-2011 18:00 15,56 - 0 - 5,8 
07-02-2011 19:00 14,41 - 0 - 5,73 
07-02-2011 20:00 11,96 - 0 - 5,69 
07-02-2011 21:00 12,28 - 0 - 5,68 
07-02-2011 22:00 14,51 - 0 - 5,69 
07-02-2011 23:00 12,78 - 0 - 5,72


PD: Lo que viene a ubicar la "pérdida" de agua de entre 10 y 15 m3/s por los canales del post-trasvase, cifra sólo explicable para uso agrario.

----------


## perdiguera

Y es que ahora también se riega en los cultivos bajo plástico y en el goteo.
No es de extrañar esos consumos.

----------

